# Happy Happy Joy Joy



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

Well Im out of commission for at least a month:angry:, I fractured my foot. :disgust:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2009)

How did that happen? I hope you feel better


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 24, 2009)

Man, that sucks.  I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope you gace the offending tree what for 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2009)

Now is a good time to catch up on reading any books that you have wanted to read and watch videos you have wanted to see!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 24, 2009)

How did you do it?
I hope this story is exciting. opcorn:

Anyway hope your foot feels better.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 24, 2009)

I bet the story involves a curb... and an evil tree slipping a root out to get him!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn...I've been there before and it's no fun. 

You have my sympathy and my empathy. Take the opportunity to catch up on your reading or video game playing.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 24, 2009)

Ouch, that does suck but I do not understand why you are out for a month and can not train? Are you stuck in bed for that month?

Hope that you feel better and get back on your feet soon

Warmest wishes
Brian King


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 24, 2009)

major bummer sir.  Hope you get well quickly.  Kicking trees might be for the younger folks


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2009)

Suck is as suck does... wow. 
Yes, we are all interested on how you did it, even the lurkers are interested :lol: . 
Take care of that foot. 

Foot bones tend to heal longer than others because there's so many of them and a lot more weight and pressure goes on to the feet than most people realize so the strength has to be rebuilt back into it. 
My feet are important as they relate heavily to my job. I walk an average of 3.5 miles a day on my job, granted it's a slow pace but my feet do get tired after a week of doing this. 

Heal quickly but heal well my friend. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry no exciting story and no trees involved just age, I guess and past abuse. I have fractured that foot twice before, MA related injuries, but this one is brand new. A couple of months ago I was late and trying to get where I needed to be on time and like I use to when I was pushing 40 and younger I jump down a flight of stairs I (which apparently is not a good idea when your pushing 50) and shortly there after found myself limping. I limped for a couple of months off and on, it would feel better and then I would start my normal routine and it would start hurting again. Went to my MD who referred me to a foot MD and he took x-rays and it is fractured but not separated (a stress facture, who'd a thunk it  ).

As to why I am out of commission for a month, MD's orders to stay off it whenever possible, elevate and ice it as often as possible, at least 20 minutes a day during the week because I work and when I don't work, at least, 30 minutes 4 to 6 times a day. But I do think I might be able to do push hands drills but I have my doubts about any of the forms and this absolutely sucks :disgust:. I am going to contact my Sifu (who is also a doctor) and see what he thinks.

My checkered MA injury past is not good when it comes to listening to the Doctor and I have paid for that so I think this time I will listen and heal like I should, as much as I REALLY don't want to.

Just sit, walk a little and read a lot


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 24, 2009)

> I jump down a flight of stairs


 
The stairs my Arch nemesis!! It got you too!! When will the world realize that stairs are the downfall of mankind. Our only hope of salvation are elevators I pray it is not to late.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The stairs my Arch nemesis!! It got you too!! When will the world realize that stairs are the downfall of mankind. Our only hope of salvation are elevators I pray it is not to late.....


 
I use to love em...but now they rank right up there with trees :EG:


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 24, 2009)

My condolences. You definitely should take ample time to recoup. I broke my _toe_ earlier this year and it took me several weeks to get back to 100%. It would've been quicker but I decided at one point I felt "good enough" to get back to kicking as much as usual. Bad move! With a fractured foot you're going to need much more R&R time. Don't rush it.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## jim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear! My biggest concern would be packing on pounds, but I know that isn't a concern for everyone. On the bright side, you could always take out that instrument you played in highschool and see what chops you have left


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 24, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The stairs my *Arch *nemesis!! It got you too!!


 
Is that a pun? :rofl:

Sorry to hear about your foot, XS.  Get well soon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

jim777 said:


> Sorry to hear! My biggest concern would be packing on pounds, but I know that isn't a concern for everyone. On the bright side, you could always take out that instrument you played in highschool and see what chops you have left


 
Virtually none...but I could take this time to work on the Didgeridoo and, believe it or not, I am serious about that


----------



## jim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Any instrument is a good instrument to play. Not all are as much fun as the guitar, but anything you can make music with is far better than nothing


----------



## morph4me (Jun 24, 2009)

Gotta slow down there, old timer, your not as young as you used to be .  It might be time to start listnenting to the doctor, people don't heal as fast or as well as we used to when they get to your age, and I can say that because you can't move fast enough to do anything about it.. right now .  Seriously, take it easy and give yourself time to heal, or you end up out much longer, it took me a while to figure that out. Feel better, maybe find a nice houseplant to beat up on until you heal.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 24, 2009)

jim777 said:


> Any instrument is a good instrument to play. Not all are as much fun as the guitar, but anything you can make music with is far better than nothing


 
You could take up the recorder! LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

morph4me said:


> Gotta slow down there, old timer, your not as young as you used to be . It might be time to start listnenting to the doctor, people don't heal as fast or as well as we used to when they get to your age, and I can say that because you can't move fast enough to do anything about it.. right now . Seriously, take it easy and give yourself time to heal, or you end up out much longer, it took me a while to figure that out. Feel better, maybe find a nice houseplant to beat up on until you heal.


 
:tantrum:Why you young wiper snapper I otta...WHERE'S MY CANE... don't HOLD me back.... LET ME AT EM 

I know, I guess my days of jumping down the stairs are over from now on I guess I have to give myself time to get places&#8230;.a lot of time&#8230;since I am now old  

But listening to my MD is a lesson I learned the hard way years ago and it is STILL hard to comply even though I am older and wiser&#8230;&#8230; ok older 



celtic_crippler said:


> You could take up the recorder! LOL


 
Don't laugh...I thought about it


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2009)

My daughter's boyfriend broke his foot a couple of months ago when his horse jumped around in the starging gate, he had the cast off a couple of weeks then tore all the tendon in the same leg when he came off his horse when out with the morning string, a woman cut them up in her car and nearly hit him, the horse shied, he came off. My daughter has tracked her down and plans to sue.
Poor lad was really fed up with inactivity the first time, he's gutted the second. XS, if you play poker I'll introduce you to him and you can while away the time playing online lol!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> My daughter's boyfriend broke his foot a couple of months ago when his horse jumped around in the starging gate, he had the cast off a couple of weeks then tore all the tendon in the same leg when he came off his horse when out with the morning string, a woman cut them up in her car and nearly hit him, the horse shied, he came off. My daughter has tracked her down and plans to sue.
> Poor lad was really fed up with inactivity the first time, he's gutted the second. XS, if you play poker I'll introduce you to him and you can while away the time playing online lol!


 
Thanks but I don't play poker...but now I am very happy I didn't get into horse ridding when I was younger 

I hope your daughter's boyfriend recovers soon.

Luckily no cast this time just stay off it and ice it as much as possible.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks but I don't play poker...but now I am very happy I didn't get into horse ridding when I was younger
> 
> I hope your daughter's boyfriend recovers soon.
> 
> Luckily no cast this time just stay off it and ice it as much as possible.


 
As much as medics and people go on about martial arts especially MMA and even boxing being dangerous, horse racing is probably one of the most dangerous sports in the world, every year jockeys are killed, badly injured and some left paralysed so if people go on at you about MA point them in the direction of horse racing!
They wanted to operate in about three months time but he said no he'd go to physio as he couldn't be off work for that long. Most jockeys refuse casts and use bandages for broken limbs so that the muscles won't waste!!
My daughter was rushed off to hospital a few weeks ago after a horse slammed her up against the wall of the stall, she's ok though. She trains MMA with us all of six stone, five foot of her and says its relaxing after fighting horses lol! don't ever ever get caught in her guard, grown men have been known to weep as she cracks their ribs rofl!

One thing her boyfriend is having trouble with and you need to watch is that he is compensating for the bad ankle and it's putting strain on the other leg. You don't need both legs dicky!!


----------



## Flea (Jun 24, 2009)

Word to the wise ... there is NO chick magnet like a service dog.  Especially a big glowing Golden Retriever.

:ladysman:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sorry no exciting story and no trees involved just age, I guess and past abuse. I have fractured that foot twice before, MA related injuries, but this one is brand new. A couple of months ago I was late and trying to get where I needed to be on time and like I use to when I was pushing 40 and younger I jump down a flight of stairs I (which apparently is not a good idea when your pushing 50) and shortly there after found myself limping. I limped for a couple of months off and on, it would feel better and then I would start my normal routine and it would start hurting again. Went to my MD who referred me to a foot MD and he took x-rays and it is fractured but not separated (a stress facture, who'd a thunk it  ).
> 
> As to why I am out of commission for a month, MD's orders to stay off it whenever possible, elevate and ice it as often as possible, at least 20 minutes a day during the week because I work and when I don't work, at least, 30 minutes 4 to 6 times a day. But I do think I might be able to do push hands drills but I have my doubts about any of the forms and this absolutely sucks :disgust:. I am going to contact my Sifu (who is also a doctor) and see what he thinks.
> 
> ...


When I was attending college (that's a laugh-- sarcastic)... I lived in a dormitory building that was 9 stories tall. My friends and I would be able to jump the entire flight of stairs by grabbing on the hand railings and swinging down and landing then pivot and attack the next flight. Got to where we would be able to beat the elevator down to the main floor. 
Little while ago I tried that same stunt at work and while I made it alright, my body went *WOAH! YOU MORON! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU THINKING?? *
I'm 47 and realized that I ain't 27 no mo'. So while I'm in fairly good shape for my age, I need to constantly be thinking that I'm NOT in that good of a shape that I used to be. 
Same when I go caving, I can still do it but again my body comes off with "I don't think that's a good idea!" 
As with martial arts, I am still working out and doing kata/techs like I used to remember, just not as vigorously as when I could do them. My head kicks are now chest/solar-plexus kicks because I haven't done stretching like I used to. 

It sucks getting old but it's a fact of life and it's natural so get over it and take care of the only body you got.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> As much as medics and people go on about martial arts especially MMA and even boxing being dangerous, horse racing is probably one of the most dangerous sports in the world, every year jockeys are killed, badly injured and some left paralysed so if people go on at you about MA point them in the direction of horse racing!
> They wanted to operate in about three months time but he said no he'd go to physio as he couldn't be off work for that long. Most jockeys refuse casts and use bandages for broken limbs so that the muscles won't waste!!
> My daughter was rushed off to hospital a few weeks ago after a horse slammed her up against the wall of the stall, she's ok though. She trains MMA with us all of six stone, five foot of her and says its relaxing after fighting horses lol! don't ever ever get caught in her guard, grown men have been known to weep as she cracks their ribs rofl!


 
A lady in my Taiji class raises and trains horses and I hear her stories about it and I am rather happy did not choose a career around horses&#8230;. And I did seriously consider it twice in my youth



Tez3 said:


> One thing her boyfriend is having trouble with and you need to watch is that he is compensating for the bad ankle and it's putting strain on the other leg. You don't need both legs dicky!!


 
Funny you should mention this, as I was hobbling back to my desk I noticed my other ankle getting sore and i still have an awfully long hobble back to my car yet...but after I get home it is ice and acupuncture.




Flea said:


> Word to the wise ... there is NO chick magnet like a service dog. Especially a big glowing Golden Retriever.
> 
> :ladysman:


 
True but this would also attract the wrath of a rather attractive and well trained acupuncturist I am married to that knows ALL those very painful points


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah...cold hard reality is the older you get, the longer it takes to bounce back. :wah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> When I was attending college (that's a laugh-- sarcastic)... I lived in a dormitory building that was 9 stories tall. My friends and I would be able to jump the entire flight of stairs by grabbing on the hand railings and swinging down and landing then pivot and attack the next flight. Got to where we would be able to beat the elevator down to the main floor.
> Little while ago I tried that same stunt at work and while I made it alright, my body went *WOAH! YOU MORON! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU THINKING?? *
> I'm 47 and realized that I ain't 27 no mo'. So while I'm in fairly good shape for my age, I need to constantly be thinking that I'm NOT in that good of a shape that I used to be.
> Same when I go caving, I can still do it but again my body comes off with "I don't think that's a good idea!"
> ...


 
I use to go down stairs like that all the time. and right up until I was around 39 I was still doing that...but I had not done that in years... no reason to.., but I was late and going for the stairs and they were straight and didn't seem all that high and without thinking just jumped.... and now I'm broken. I am VERY good at learning things the hard way 

As to getting old, it is better than the alternative I always say.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Yeah...cold hard reality is the older you get, the longer it takes to bounce back. :wah:


 
But I didn't even bounce once, just jump... thud 

Hey it is a fact of life and getting old does not really bother me that much, however the heel does at the moment. 

As long as I can stand up right and I'm not taking a dirt nap I think I'm doing ok


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2009)

Get better Xue and watch out for those stairs old timer. :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Get better Xue and watch out for those stairs old timer. :rofl:


 
First trees  and NOW Stairs :disgust:



Thanks Brian


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry Xue. If your like me a foot or leg injury is the worst because I NEED to be able to walk. I'm vey hyperactive. 

Hey, you think I could fly out to visit you?  Right now I think I could take you. Any other time I wouldn't want to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Sorry Xue. If your like me a foot or leg injury is the worst because I NEED to be able to walk. I'm vey hyperactive.


 
I like to be mobile that's for sure



QUI-GON said:


> Hey, you think I could fly out to visit you? Right now I think I could take you. Any other time I wouldn't want to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Visit sure.... fight well.... sure...aaahhh.... did I mention I live in ummm... Alaska...yeah that's it Alaska


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 24, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> First trees  and NOW Stairs :disgust:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brian


 
Stairs are made of wood...which comes from trees....IT'S A CONSPIRACY!  Colonel Mustard, in the stairwell, with a chunk of oak!



Peace,
Erik


----------



## crushing (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry you had a bad landing.  Always tread carefully and take it one step at a time and you will heel well and feel good as newel.

Wasn't that a sad stringer of puns?  Oh no, people are starting to stair.  I better stop this post before I get banistered and railed out of here.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 25, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> When I was attending college (that's a laugh-- sarcastic)... I lived in a dormitory building that was 9 stories tall. My friends and I would be able to jump the entire flight of stairs by grabbing on the hand railings and swinging down and landing then pivot and attack the next flight. Got to where we would be able to beat the elevator down to the main floor.
> Little while ago I tried that same stunt at work and while I made it alright, my body went *WOAH! YOU MORON! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU THINKING?? *
> I'm 47 and realized that I ain't 27 no mo'. So while I'm in fairly good shape for my age, I need to constantly be thinking that I'm NOT in that good of a shape that I used to be.
> Same when I go caving, I can still do it but again my body comes off with "I don't think that's a good idea!"
> ...


 

I know the feeling, the fact is I don't even think about my age unless someone asks, and then I have to do the math to figure it out. but my body let's me know that I can't do what I once did, but you know what they say about old age and treachery :EG:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2009)

morph4me said:


> I know the feeling, the fact is I don't even think about my age unless someone asks, and then I have to do the math to figure it out. but my body let's me know that I can't do what I once did, but you know what they say about old age and treachery :EG:


 
I too have those moments (Obviously - see subject of this post ) but of late I have been listening to what the body has been telling me...except for that one time that was the cause of this thread 



And so far Ice and Acupuncture seem to be helping a lot :bangahead:now if I can just keep myself still long enough to do the ice 4 to 6 times a day  I think I will recover just fine.... However I will miss jumping down stairs and off of stuff I rather enjoyed that. (low not high stuff - I gave up leaping tall building in a single bound in my early 30s )

Well I am off work today so it is now time to go sit down, elevate the foot and pack the heel with ice for the next 30 minutes... 1 down...3 to 5 to go... and by the time that is all done it will be time for my foot to do its pin cushion impersonation. 
.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2009)

OK, Im going nuts and realizing buying the sheet of cornbread yesterday, that is almost gone was a mistake and I discovered a candy dish I didnt even know we had which was full Friday morning that appears to be almost empty today. And I don't usually eat a lot of candy and my body is not at all happy I started yesterday. :barf:

So I have taken to designing and building MA training equipment to keep me busy :hammer:,  but first it is back to the damn chair for more ice on my heel...again :disgust:


----------



## Flea (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm guessing you're probably not too open to joining my television fast, then?     :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2009)

My biggest concern is limping... I *HATE LIMPING!!!!! :angry:*

But this is giving me time to think about my MA training and "listen" to what my sifu is trying to tell me about training and when this damn foot is better things will be different.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 6, 2009)

Limping is a style known as Pimp Limp,gangsta walk,B-Boy limp:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pimp+limp

Haha here is your theme song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3UnaIIUwa4&feature=fvw


The walk is done with a limp like drag kinda of like if you got shot in the leg it is or was a popular method of walking if you were in a gang or wannabe gangsta. Keep it real.


----------



## DayStar (Jul 6, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Virtually none...but I could take this time to work on the *Didgeridoo* and, believe it or not, I am serious about that


My sister have a Didgeridoo. She rarely plays it because she's a mother of three kids. I do not know if it is hard it play it but I know she can play a bit, and she wants to pratice more with it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Limping is a style known as Pimp Limp,gangsta walk,B-Boy limp:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pimp+limp
> 
> ...


 
OK The song is now MINE!!!! But I can't limp that way it hurts my DAMN foot


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2009)

DayStar said:


> My sister have a Didgeridoo. She rarely plays it because she's a mother of three kids. I do not know if it is hard it play it but I know she can play a bit, and she wants to pratice more with it.


 
I'm a newb at it but the circular breathing is the hard part as far as I can tell.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 7, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The stairs my Arch nemesis!! It got you too!! When will the world realize that stairs are the downfall of mankind. Our only hope of salvation are elevators I pray it is not to late.....


 
I don't like stairs OR elevators. I sprained an ankle falling down stairs, and sprained a foot kicking an elevator (don't ask.) Teleporters are the way to go, IMO.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 7, 2009)

Heal quickly and well, Xue!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2009)

Well things are getting better, I was actually able to start doing the entire long form again last week and I am walking without limping 75% of the time. But every now and then it comes back to remind me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2009)

Take it easy my friend.  It's advice I often have trouble taking myself but there is much more sense in working with the injury co-operatively than pushing faster than your body is ready to let you go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 2, 2009)

Foots better...but

rasen frasen flarn filthen scrab nabbit

I severely strained my damn knee and I am now walking with a (insert expletive) cane and wearing a knee brace. I did it crawling around an attic on my knees pulling out boxes and then I finished off by..... Mowing the damn lawn..... jeeeeeez I'm old

Well at least I am equal opportunity injurer of myself...its the other leg


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 2, 2009)

At least now this gives time to explore the SD applications of Tai chi cane. 

Hang in there.  This too shall pass.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2009)

holy crap! how did i miss this thread!? i'm really sorry to hear that tim. and now your knee on top of it!?  i guess you've been pushing it huh?  bad boy! take care. *hugs*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2009)

Its official.... I'm an idiot

ONCE again I apparently thought I knew more than a Doctor.

I was supposed to be taking it easy and walking with a cane....

BUT I bought a new house and there are things that needed to be done and as I lifted the trashcan with wet leaves I thought this might not be a good idea.... 4 steps later a felt a pop pop in the back of my knee and then got acquainted with my garage floor.... now I can't walk without crutches and I go get to see my bone doc tomorrow and admit I'm and idiot.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Its official.... I'm an idiot
> 
> ONCE again I apparently thought I knew more than a Doctor.
> 
> ...



*shakes head* Now stop that Xue! I know it's not easy, and I have a hard time practicing what I preach here, but TAKE IT EASY!!!!! That's an order.  

Good luck with the ortho. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Its official.... I'm an idiot
> 
> ONCE again I apparently thought I knew more than a Doctor.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Xue.  Rest up, get better and hopefully it is nothing major!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you considered 4 point restraints for a month or two?    Just kidding.  Seriously though, you gotta figfure out a way to slow yourself down.  What needs doing will still need doping lter and it don't ned to be fixed today.  Hell, if it does...that's what sub-contractors are for 

Get better Xue.  good luck at the Dr's.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2009)

Stretched ligaments, swelling and a small spur under the knee cap.

Crutches, stay off it, ice and next Tuesday possibly a cortisone shot. But tonight and likely many more times to follow I have been TOLD I am getting acupuncture in my knee no more being stubborn and saying Ill be fine acupuncture or else :anic: .

Apparently :uhohh: what I was told many years ago by a person from Southern China is true, southern Chinese argue.northern Chinese hit  and my wife is a TCM Doc from North China. :anic:


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 6, 2009)

So waht you're saying is that Southern Chinese wives argua, Northern Chinese Wives hit, and husbands of Northern Chinese wives DUCK?

Make sure you don't tweak you're knee in the process 

Good luck on a speedy recovery.  I imagine the trees in your new neighborhood are breathing a sigh of relief.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> *shakes head* Now stop that Xue! I know it's not easy, and I have a hard time practicing what I preach here, but TAKE IT EASY!!!!! That's an order.
> 
> Good luck with the ortho. Please keep us posted.


 
Well when my wife, parents, youngest daughter, 2 doctors, 1 physicians assistant, my boss and a SPM person tell me this I guess I better listen
 



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sorry to hear that Xue. Rest up, get better and hopefully it is nothing major!


 
Stretched ligaments, nothing major, no surgery needed (whew)



bluekey88 said:


> Have you considered 4 point restraints for a month or two?  Just kidding. Seriously though, you gotta figfure out a way to slow yourself down. What needs doing will still need doping lter and it don't ned to be fixed today. Hell, if it does...that's what sub-contractors are for
> 
> Get better Xue. good luck at the Dr's.
> 
> ...


 
I am beginning to believe that if I don't just sit and ice it that the 4 point restraint is soon to follow


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> So waht you're saying is that Southern Chinese wives argua, Northern Chinese Wives hit, and husbands of Northern Chinese wives DUCK?
> 
> Make sure you don't tweak you're knee in the process
> 
> ...


 


When an MD I know asked me whar I did I told him, with my wife there, never ever get a Northern Chinese woman angry. To which my wife responded you shouldn't tell people that... or you will get me angry again 

And I swear I hear the trees giggle when ever I hobble by


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I had a :duh: DOH moment; after a couple of weeks of sitting around being ticked :rpo: about my damn foot problem followed by my  damn knee problem . I have been doing pretty much NOTHING :ticked: as far as training goes and that is driving me absolutely nuts and then last night as I was standing (with these damn crutches) in my basement looking at the floor I cant do Taiji on at the moment, at the stationary bike I cant peddle at the weights I cant lift and the heavy bag I cant use, and the chin-up and dip station I have that I am afraid to try cause if I fall off the knee wont take the pressure :disgust: I looked in the corner and saw my bowflex and total gym I have been letting collect dust and I thought..Gee. Im an idiot, I could use those :duh: And guess what I CAN 

HALLALUEHA!!!!! :bangahead:

I cant do as much as I would like but it is more than I was and I discovered that I can still do full sit-ups (bent knee doesnt work well) and upward dog from yoga (Cant do push ups just yet) .. and then yet another revelation that was a real good :duh: DOH!!! Moment.. I can still do the hand and arm movements from the forms.. ahhhh thats a bit better.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Xue that is great! (good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 20, 2009)

Ain't paradigm shifts great.  Shifting thinking from what 
you can't do to what you can do is awesome but not thinking about it sooner, it can make you want to palm heel strike your own forehead. :wavey:


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good news!  It's good you can do some training...great way to stay sane whilst recovering. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I am trying to spend the day on one crutch and only one crutch in hopes to get rid of the damn things for the weekend. But of course this only means I will now be spending my time witha cane for a bit. But, IMO, that is better than the damn crutches.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2009)

I never thought I&#8217;d be happy about this but I&#8217;m on a cane and off those DAMN crutches.

And did you know that you can use a cane like a Dao, a Jian and a staff :EG:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I did the first 3rd of the long form yesterday, the stance was a bit high but I got it done. And I did Ba Duan Jin today from beginning to end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its getting better


----------



## KELLYG (Nov 6, 2009)

Cool,  Just don't do anything to wad yourself up again.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> Cool, Just don't do anything to wad yourself up again.


 
I am taking it rather easy on me these days at the moment (more than I would have in the past) for that very reason. I have discovered, that at my age, I can no longer afford these types of injuries I am stiffer than I have been in years (I lost a lot of flexibility) and I have a whole lot more responsibility than I did the last time I was on crutches (15 years ago)


----------



## KELLYG (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah,  I understand about the age thing.   I try not to do anything that will prevent me from paying the mortgage but sometimes crap happens.  A friend of my says "If you are going to be stupid you had better be tough!!!"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2009)

You know I feel old, tired and beat up today. I don't really have a problem with old and beat up because... well... I am... but tired... now its gone to far 

My damn knee injury has for some reason acted up again and I am back on the cane some days are a little better and others are much worse. The range of things now giving me problems seems to include the ankle, small toe, calf, knee cap and quadriceps.

 I will not post much more since I would likely sound like Im whining. Tonight if my wife has time I will have her do some acupuncture. But If it is not a lot better tomorrow I am going to be back at the doctors office again. 

I got to tell you this injury, far from my worst, is making me rather nervous now I cant train.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 23, 2009)

Knees'll do that to you.  We put a lot of stress and strain on them through daily living, and this can keep you from healing.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 24, 2009)

Could that knee injury flair up possibly be from going back to training too soon?  I've had surgeries on both knees, and they still act up from time to time, I've learned to listen to my body, sorta, sometimes. Take it easy and when you do get back to training, don't go full bore, ease into it and stop once in awhile to assess how your knees feel.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2009)

morph4me said:


> Could that knee injury flair up possibly be from going back to training too soon?


 
:jaw-dropping:Training to soon.... ME!!!:uhohh:

Nooooo  :angel:

Perish the thought 

Actually likely a little of that and having a new house and trying to beat winter to get everything outside done.,,, I still have a deck to paint and they are predicting snow possibly for Wednesday 



morph4me said:


> I've had surgeries on both knees, and they still act up from time to time, I've learned to listen to my body, sorta, sometimes. Take it easy and when you do get back to training, don't go full bore, ease into it and stop once in awhile to assess how your knees feel.


 
Surgery is what I am trying to avoid.

But after an acupuncture treatment last night and an extended sit down with a heating pad it is doing a little better today.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Knees'll do that to you. We put a lot of stress and strain on them through daily living, and this can keep you from healing.


 
True but back when I was much younger and not so beat-up it did not take quite as long.... but with age they say comes patience.....so where the hell is it...I'm tired of waiting already


----------

